# D-Link DSL-2730U ADSL Router Bricked



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
I managed to brick my D-Link DSL-2730U modem/Router . wanted to know if its possible to recover the device without sending it to the service center. I bought it two months ago and the warranty is still intact.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2011)

See he you can install any of these=
Instant Fundas: 7 alternative firmware for wireless routers


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ Instead of installing any of them in your router, better option is to go to service center as your warranty is still intact for 2 months. Why would you do some work when you have the option of free servicing?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

I have given the modem for RMA .. Another 5 day till I get to know the status of the device.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2011)

^^ That's better step taken by you. Let then decide what to do with modem, not you.


----------

